# Pre-assessment agility test? Campus PO



## Bostonftw (Jun 15, 2008)

I have recently applied to a position of a Campus Police Officer. I am in pretty good shape so I'm not worried about the test but I am however very curious. 

It will consist of a hand grip, sit ups, arm endurance, arm press/bench press, sit and reach, and the two job simulations. 

I would like to know if anybody has any idea what the requirements are for the testing. (I.E. how many sit ups in a minute, how much weight is the arm press/bench press, sit and reach number, Whats the arm endurance and hand grip test? ) I would like to know so I can start focusing on certain things during my work outs. 

I'd greatly appreciate any information you have about this pre-assessment agility test. And as you all know it is in New Braintree ran by the MSP. I tried searching this site and Google for answers before I posted but I came up with nothing. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

The test at New Braintree is no push ups, sit ups, no sit and reach. Its an obstacle course. Run, jump, run more, crounch and run, run really fast, jump some more, drag a dummy, run a little bit more, run up stairs.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

screamineagle said:


> The test at New Braintree is no push ups, sit ups, no sit and reach. Its an obstacle course. Run, jump, run more, crounch and run, run really fast, jump some more, drag a dummy, run a little bit more, run up stairs.


Then if you pass that I think depending on the college you have to take a written test.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

screamineagle said:


> The test at New Braintree is no push ups, sit ups, no sit and reach. Its an obstacle course. Run, jump, run more, crounch and run, run really fast, jump some more, drag a dummy, run a little bit more, run up stairs.


SE is right. It depends on what the deal is with your situation is though... It sounds like you are talking about a test conducted by the HIRING authority (ie the School)? If it is a test that is being given to all the candidates to weed out the weak, your guess is as good as ours on what the test consists of. If you have been given a conditional offer, then the test SE described is the one you will complete prior to your vacation at the SSPO.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

"And as you all know it is in New Braintree ran by the MSP."

we all know this? i didn't read anything about you going for SSPO, maybe i thought you were going to the RI academy...or muni...

good luck with the job, unless my application is with them currently ;-)


----------



## Bostonftw (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes. There is a written test after the physical testing on the same day. I am assuming there is individual tests as well because of the paper that they sent out to me. But thank you for all the useful information so far.


----------

